# Mouse inalambrico: de pila a bateria



## subsoho (Dic 25, 2006)

Necesito algún circuito para utilizar una batería de litio (tipo móvil) para ponerlo en mi ratón inalámbrico, el objetivo evidente es no utilizar pilas.

¿conocéis algún montaje parecido?

Gracias.


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 26, 2006)

Pues creo que lo primero es averiguar que voltaje utiliza, las baterias de litio como la CR2032 son de 3 voltios, si hay que reducir se puede con Zeners, si hay que aumentar solo pones mas baterias en serie.


----------



## subsoho (Dic 31, 2006)

Yo quiero una batería modelo móvil con cargador para dejar cargando el ratón inalámbrico cuando no lo utilizo y así no utilizar pilas de ninguna clase.

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Saso1 (Sep 30, 2015)

Buenas tardes, les vengo a presentar un proyecto que decidi hacer para dejar de comprar pilas alcalinas, y darle un uso a una bateria de litio de 180mah que tenia por casa.
Aqui la pueden ver:





Comparada con un par de baterias AAA:




Se trata de un mouse inalambrico que funciona con 2 pilas alcalinas, cuando estas estan a plena carga pueden tener 1.55v, por lo tanto la tensión maxima a la que esta expuesto el mouse en condiciones normales es de 3.1v, hice pruebas y aguanta incluso 4.5v, pero el cursor deja de responder al minuto aproximadamente, aunque no se presento ningun tipo de recalentamiento que indiecara algún componente quemado, no es recomendable alimentarlo con mas de 4v pues no funcionara.
Por lo tanto tenia que buscar la forma de bajar la tensión de la bateria a plena carga, unos 4.35v(4.5v en vacio, de hecho) hasta unos 3.1v, encontre este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/bajar-voltaje-5v-3-7v-8852/ y usando el método sugerido por DOSMETROS con un par de diodos 1N4007 sacados de un bombillo CFL no funcional el voltaje bajo hasta 3.1v en las entradas del mouse durante el uso, el voltaje en vacio es de 3.7v
Luego tuve que pensar en un sistema bypass, para poder cargar la bateria por USB y seguir utilizando el mouse, se me ocurrio que podia bajar esos 5v del puerto con otro par de diodos al polo positivo de la bateria, para mi sorpresa despues de realizar varias mediciones cargando la bateria, me di cuenta de que con un solo diodo era suficiente para que esta se cargara y llegara a los 4.35v, con una corriente de carga de 90ma.
Aqui esta el voltaje de la bateria(medido directamente en sus polos) mientras esta cargando con el mouse encendido:




Aqui esta el voltaje de la bateria mientras el mouse funciona tras 4horas de uso:




Ademas este diodo de carga de la bateria esta en serie con los otros dos usados para alimentar el mouse, por lo tanto esos 5v se reducen hasta 3.2v directo sin contar la bateria al mouse, esta tensión sube a 3.3v cuando la bateria esta incluida en el circuito.
Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida, aun no he comprado el puerto microUSB para el mouse asi que no esta finalizado  no se si estoy cargando la bateria de manera adecuada o la puedo liar, pero 90ma a 4.33v es una carga a 0.5C lo cual en teoria esta bastante bien para una bateria de este tipo.
No traigo foto de la medida de la corriente de carga porque la medi rapido y olvide sacarla.
El mouse consume 10ma, al menos a la salida de los diodos, no se cuanto es el consumo con diodos incluidos en la medición.
Foto del montaje sin el puerto microUSB:




Saludos a todos
EDIT:Siendo una bateria de 180mah y el mouse consumiendo 10ma(seguramente el par de diodos entre la bateria y el mouse suban algo ese consumo) tengo 18horas teoricas de autonomia, inicio pruebas ahora mismo a las 4:20pm de Venezuela, ire midiendo el voltaje de la bateria directamente en sus polos sin apagar el mouse cada hora, para ver cuanto varia, una vez este llegue a 3V la recargare.
Voltaje a las 4:20pm, proxima medida en 1hora:




Voltaje a las 5:25pm, proxima medida en 30 minutos:




Entre la primera y la segunda medida vi videos en youtube, asi que el mouse entro en el modo "reposo" que es un modo en el que el led oscila a una velocidad muy inferior a la normal para asi ahorrar energia.
Voltaje a las 6:20pm, estuve navegando y chateando por facebook, por lo que el mouse estuvo en uso constante:




Voltaje a las 7:20pm, misma actividad que en la anterior:




Apague el mouse a las 7:20, estoy usando uno alambrico ahora, en unas 3horas de uso paso de 4.22v a 4.16v supongo que la curva de descarga sera cercana a una linea horizontal hasta caer en picada de repente en un valor mucho mas bajo como 3.2v


----------



## pandacba (Sep 30, 2015)

porque los diodos van a aumentar el consumo??? En vez de eso porque no recurris a un conversor de tensión??? en el foro se han publicado varios


----------



## Saso1 (Sep 30, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> porque los diodos van a aumentar el consumo??? En vez de eso porque no recurris a un conversor de tensión??? en el foro se han publicado varios


Pienso que funcionan como una resistencia, esos 0,6v de caida de tensión por diodo tienen que irse a alguna parte.
Un conversor de tensión es muy complicado para algo que en principio deberia ser simple, pero creo que si podria necesitar uno para cargar la bateria, aun no estoy seguro, pero al menos en mis pruebas esta cargo bien con 90ma a 4.35v


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 1, 2015)

Saso1 dijo:
			
		

> Pienso que funcionan como una resistencia, esos 0,6v de caida de tensión por diodo tienen que irse a alguna parte.
> Un conversor de tensión es muy complicado para algo que en principio  deberia ser simple, pero creo que si podria necesitar uno para cargar la  bateria, aun no estoy seguro, pero al menos en mis pruebas esta cargo  bien con 90ma a 4.35v


Pues los diodos no funcionan como resistencias, sino las usariamos como reemplazo de los diodos. Los 0,6V de caida no tienen que ver con un valor resistivo, sino con un potencial necesario para que este pueda conducir, es una barrera de potencial a superar. El diodo presenta un valor resistivo muy bajo, tanto que es casi despreciable para esta aplicació, no adicionando ningun tipo de perdida de potencia, pero esa resistencia no tiene nada que ver con los 0,6V de caida. Igual el consumo no lo modifican los diodos, el que pide corriente es el mouse y por ellos solo pasa dicha corriente, pero no elevan el valor del consumo del mouse.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 1, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues los diodos no funcionan como resistencias, sino las usariamos como reemplazo de los diodos. Los 0,6V de caida no tienen que ver con un valor resistivo, sino con un potencial necesario para que este pueda conducir, es una barrera de potencial a superar. *El diodo presenta un valor resistivo muy bajo, tanto que es casi despreciable para esta aplicació, no adicionando ningun tipo de perdida de potencia*, pero esa resistencia no tiene nada que ver con los 0,6V de caida. Igual el consumo no lo modifican los diodos, el que pide corriente es el mouse y por ellos solo pasa dicha corriente, pero no elevan el valor del consumo del mouse.


Lo que agrega es una pérdida de autonomía al sistema. Además al trabajar a un voltaje mayor al necesario incurre en desperdicio de potencia disponible.

Pregunta para el creador del hilo: ¿Has pensado en usar un fuente de corriente para alimentar el mouse?

Saludos.


----------



## analogico (Oct 1, 2015)

los diodos tambien se calientan con esa bateria no se nota pero si fueran 5A si se nota
 asi que desde el punto de vista de la "termodinamica"
 si se comportarian como resistencias
resistencias variables  que siempre caen 0,6V  o sea la potencia  disipada por el diodo es 0.6V*I


----------



## pandacba (Oct 2, 2015)

Saso1 dijo:


> Pienso que funcionan como una resistencia, esos 0,6v de caida de tensión por diodo tienen que irse a alguna parte.
> Un conversor de tensión es muy complicado para algo que en principio deberia ser simple, pero creo que si podria necesitar uno para cargar la bateria, aun no estoy seguro, pero al menos en mis pruebas esta cargo bien con 90ma a 4.35v


Como muy bien te explicaron esa caida de tensión de entre 0.6V- 0.7V es una caracteristica de las junturas de silicio, por ejemplo en el germanio es mucho menor esta en el orden de los 0.2V quere decir que recien cuando supera ese potencial conduce, por debajo de el no, y es muy conveniente para muchas aplicaciones, ya que nada tiene que ver con una resistencia.
Por otro lado decir que una fuente conmutada para eso es muy engorroso, evidencia más tu poco conocimiento de las cosas, en este foro se publico un sencillo conversor de 3V a 9V para elminar las baterias de los testers
Aqui el hilo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/conversor-1-5v-9v-46071/

mira por aqui otro ejemplo
http://320volt.com/en/lt1073-15v-5v-3v-9v-dcdc-konvertor/

Otro CI muy bueno con bajísimo número de componentes es el TL499 de Texas muy apropiado para esta explicación
Tomante eltrabajo de entrar a TI.com y buscalo alli que hay todo tipo de información al respecto


----------



## Saso1 (Oct 2, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Pues los diodos no funcionan como resistencias, sino las usariamos como reemplazo de los diodos. Los 0,6V de caida no tienen que ver con un valor resistivo, sino con un potencial necesario para que este pueda conducir, es una barrera de potencial a superar. El diodo presenta un valor resistivo muy bajo, tanto que es casi despreciable para esta aplicació, no adicionando ningun tipo de perdida de potencia, pero esa resistencia no tiene nada que ver con los 0,6V de caida. Igual el consumo no lo modifican los diodos, el que pide corriente es el mouse y por ellos solo pasa dicha corriente, pero no elevan el valor del consumo del mouse.


Me falto un "tal vez" despues del pienso, me referia a que esos 0.6v tenian que ir a algun lado y tome como ejemplo las resistencias(uno muy malo).



jreyes dijo:


> Lo que agrega es una pérdida de autonomía al sistema. Además al trabajar a un voltaje mayor al necesario incurre en desperdicio de potencia disponible.
> 
> Pregunta para el creador del hilo: ¿Has pensado en usar un fuente de corriente para alimentar el mouse?
> 
> Saludos.


El mouse esta trabajando con 3.2v o menos, pero creo que si estoy desperdiciando potencia, ya que aunque el mouse reciba 3.2v o menos en la bateria siempre hay mas.
No quiero alimentarlo con una fuente de corriente, la idea es que sea inalambrico :^)



analogico dijo:


> los diodos tambien se calientan con esa bateria no se nota pero si fueran 5A si se nota
> asi que desde el punto de vista de la "termodinamica"
> si se comportarian como resistencias
> resistencias variables  que siempre caen 0,6V  o sea la potencia  disipada por el diodo es 0.6V*I


Esto, a mi se me han calentado diodos en circuitos de mucho consumo de corriente, me referia a que por las leyes de la termodinamica como bien dices esos 0.6v que cada diodo "resta" tienen que presentar un consumo si o si, por minimo que sea.



pandacba dijo:


> Como muy bien te explicaron esa caida de tensión de entre 0.6V- 0.7V es una caracteristica de las junturas de silicio, por ejemplo en el germanio es mucho menor esta en el orden de los 0.2V quere decir que recien cuando supera ese potencial conduce, por debajo de el no, y es muy conveniente para muchas aplicaciones, ya que nada tiene que ver con una resistencia.
> Por otro lado decir que una fuente conmutada para eso es muy engorroso, evidencia más tu poco conocimiento de las cosas, en este foro se publico un sencillo conversor de 3V a 9V para elminar las baterias de los testers
> Aqui el hilo
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/conversor-1-5v-9v-46071/
> ...


Perdona, mi poco conocimiento de las cosas me hace decir que el conversor me parece engorroso para mi aplicación, debi decir costoso, si puedo basar mi sistema en diodos sin riesgos, siempre sera mas rentable que el conversor, aunque este tenga una mejor relación calidad/precio.
Eso si, me interesa mucho ese circuito para los testers basado en transistores y no en IC, me lo voy a guardar y si lo hago lo subo , no se porque pero me siento mas atraido por ese que el del IC, es mas vintage, cuando aun no existian IC's y los circuitos eran enormes, me recuerda a eso.
Actualmente la bateria esta en 3.96v, he jugado bastante league of legends ayer y hoy, pero no he hecho medidas por hora, es muy riguroso llevar ese control, pero de momento le sistema funciona 
Ahora me gustaria que alguien que sepa, me indicara por favor si el sistema bypass propuesto para cargar la bateria y seguir usando el mouse tiene algun riesgo para la misma o no.
Saludos.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 2, 2015)

Saso1: el que lleve una fuente de corriente no implica que deje de ser inalámbrico, solo cambia la forma en que se alimenta desde la pila.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 2, 2015)

Saso1 dijo:


> Me falto un "tal vez" despues del pienso, me referia a que esos 0.6v tenian que ir a algun lado y tome como ejemplo las resistencias(uno muy malo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguis insistiendo en algo que no es asi, no logras entender lo que es una juntura, vas a tener que buscar y leer bastante, ya que si no logras comoprender eso vas a tener una enorme cantidad de problemas por errores de concepto.

Un diodo permite el paso de corriente en un sentido y en el otro no, pero en si no consume corriente y eso se comprueba muy fácilmente coloca un diodo de 1A con una fuente por ejemplo de 12V coloca una carga para que consuma 100mA si lo medis antes o después del diodo no habra diferencia.

Cuando un diodo calienta es porque la corriente que lo atraviesa esta muy cerca de su máximo valor o incluso lo esta excediendo.....





Saso1 dijo:


> Perdona, mi poco conocimiento de las cosas me hace decir que el conversor me parece engorroso para mi aplicación,* debi decir costoso*, si puedo basar mi sistema en diodos sin riesgos, *siempre sera mas rentable que el conversor*, aunque este tenga una mejor relación calidad/precio.
> .



Costoso?????? el transistroizado en total te sale menos que una pila alcalina.........
mas rentable??????  nuevamente te equivocas groso, no es problema estas aprendiendo...
Tu sistema con diodos es un desperdicio total, porque los diodos producen caida de tensión, cuando caiga por debajo de cierto valor teniendo aún energia para entregar deberas cambiaar la pila.... el sistema propuesto es un convertidor de energía que tiene un rendimiento de más del 90% al no haber caidas no hay energía desperdiciada.
El con el CI memor todavia porque funciona con una tensión mínima de 1.5V si le pones 3V o 4.5 trabara hasta que caiga por debajo de los 1.5V eso quiere decir que cuando cada pila caiga por debajo de 0.5V dejara de funcionar aprovechara al máximo las pilas y por costo sigue siendo muy bajo considerando lo que te ahorras en pilas..

y si no lo más práctico en lugar de hacer todo ese lío que haces compra pilas recargables, tienen mucho más corriente que una pila común y soportan más de 1000 recargas
Tu propuesta es lo más ineficiente que existe por el gran desperdicio de energia


----------



## analogico (Oct 2, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Un diodo permite el paso de corriente en un sentido y en el otro no, pero en si no consume corriente y eso se comprueba muy fácilmente coloca un diodo de 1A con una fuente por ejemplo de 12V coloca una carga para que consuma 100mA si lo medis antes o después del diodo no habra diferencia.



sin diodo  fuente 12v resistencia  de 120Ω corriente 100ma
i=12/120=100ma

con diodo fuente 12v diodo -0.6  resistencia de 120Ω corriente 95ma
i=(12-0,6)/120=95ma

para que consumiera  con diodo 100ma  la resistencia deberia ser otrade 114Ω
o sea 6 Ω menos

o lo que es lo mismo calculando el diodo  0,6V/.1A= 6Ω


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 3, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Cuando un diodo calienta es porque la corriente que lo atraviesa esta muy cerca de su máximo valor o incluso lo esta excediendo...



frecuencia de trabajo, tension de sobre apertura e incluso se puede usar como sensor con lo sencible que es a la temperatura. Un diodo tiene como defectos tomar temperatura por todo, es sabido que un diodo tiene terrible problemas. Si esta en un circuito consume poco o mucho eso lo determina el uso.



pandacba dijo:


> Tu sistema con diodos es un desperdicio total, porque los diodos producen caida de tensión, cuando caiga por debajo de cierto valor teniendo aún energia para entregar deberas cambiaar la pila....



*Dosmetros* me a propuesto usar un diodo en serie para bajar la tensión de una batería de 6V. A lo que voy si esa es su forma de resolver una situación me parece correcto, que si es la correcta o no, no sé. Últimamente no me la doy de ingeniero 



pandacba dijo:


> y si no lo más práctico en lugar de hacer todo ese lío que haces compra pilas recargables, tienen mucho más corriente que una pila común y soportan más de 1000 recargas



Te vuelvo a repetir si un cliente viene a mi taller y aplico tu método super ingeniero le tengo que decir que compre uno nuevo porque nunca un reparación llega a que un equipo quede trabajando al 100% de su principio de trabajo. Me pa que te estas tomando muy en serio esto de decir que esta persona hizo la cosa mas atros. Cuando en verdad esta diciendo desde un principio que es una alternativa que a el le sirvio. Si a ti no te gusta bueno dilo. Lo ideal es comprar algo que no se rompa y no consum... a no perdón cierto La Obsolescencia programada es una ley de industria. Solo di que no te gusta.


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 3, 2015)

analogico dijo:
			
		

> sin diodo  fuente 12v resistencia  de 120Ω corriente 100ma
> i=12/120=100ma
> 
> con diodo fuente 12v diodo -0.6  resistencia de 120Ω corriente 95ma
> ...


Seguimos con lo mismo, el diodo no consume corriente, lo 0,05mA que te bajaron de los 100mA que se calcularon no es porque los haya consumido el diodo, sino porque la tension que se aplico sobre la resistencia es menor, pero por el diodo circulan los 95mA igual.

PD: La idea del foro es dar opiniones personales, pero sin desmerecer lo del otro, si a uno no le gusta esta bien, pero es un punto de vista personal subjetivo, a otro puede que le guste o incluso le sirva por mas basico e ineficiente que sea la solucion, estamos para ayudarnos entre todos.


----------



## analogico (Oct 3, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Seguimos con lo mismo, el diodo no consume corriente, lo 0,05mA que te bajaron de los 100mA que se calcularon no es porque los haya consumido el diodo, sino porque la tension que se aplico sobre la resistencia es menor, pero por el diodo circulan los 95mA igual.
> 
> PD: La idea del foro es dar opiniones personales, pero sin desmerecer lo del otro, si a uno no le gusta esta bien, pero es un punto de vista personal subjetivo, a otro puede que le guste o incluso le sirva por mas basico e ineficiente que sea la solucion, estamos para ayudarnos entre todos.


el diodo no consume por que esta en serie  por eso pasa la misma corriente por el diodo y la resistenca

en el ejemplo de  95ma si cambio ese diodo por una resitencia de 6,3 Ω   (0,6V/95ma)      la tension sobre la resistenca de 120Ω seria menor (11.4V)y  al final la corriente seguiria siendo de 95ma

y *no te enojes  * esto no es personal solo es un debate de foro
pero eso de que los diodos no consumen o mejor dicho disipan potencia o no pierden  no me cuadra ni con la termodinamica ni con la ley de ohm  ni con las mediciones que e hecho


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 3, 2015)

No, los diodos si disipan potencia, pero no generan consumo que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 4, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> No, los diodos si disipan potencia, pero no generan consumo que no es lo mismo.



BUENO esto es lo mas fruta que LEI


----------



## pandacba (Oct 4, 2015)

SSTC no has entendido un apice de loq que quise decir, porque lo que has expresado no tiene absolutamente nada que ver lee de nuevo porque o has leio a medias o no  se
Solo hice referencia al decir del forista a que era más barato ese método, y lo que trataba de explicar es que no es el más barato si lo quiere ver de esa manera, en ninguna parte e dicho que no sirviera, ya que en muchos casos un diodo sirve para realizar una caida de tensión como en las polarizaciones fijas de los amplifadores y en muchas otras situaciones en las que yo mismo lo he sugerido en este mismo foro

En lo referente a escases de conocimiento no fue intención de menoscabar si que es la realidad por la que todos hemos pasado en el comienzo de nuestro aprendizaje y hacia referencia a la insistencia del forista en decir que la caida de tensión en la juntura se debía a un consumo en el diodo e incluso le manifeste una forma para poder sacarse dudas

Como ves es no tiene en absoluto que ver con tus conclusiones e intenciones de poner expresiones que en ninguna parte he vertido


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Feb 3, 2019)

Quisiera reducir el consumo de pilas a traves de la reutilizacion de baterias de celulares en desuso, en un primera instancia de los mouse inalambricos con baterias. 
Desconozco como materializar esto mas alla de lograr que la bateria coincida con los contactosde las pilas del mouse.

me podrian dirigir hacia que temas debo aprender para lograr este proyecto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2019)

De que tensión es la batería original ?


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Feb 3, 2019)

3.8voltios  
2125 mAh


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2019)

Yo he usado durante años uno con dos pilas NiH, para evitar tener que sacar las pilas para cargarlas le puse un conector μUSB y una resistencia para limitar la corriente de carga.

Un ratón consume poco así que "lo que sea" funcionará razonablemente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> 3.8voltios
> 2125 mAh


 
Va directo la de celular


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Feb 4, 2019)

como podria probar si la batteria esta buena o cualqueir otra lo esta_? no tengo el celular de esta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

¿ Con un led ?


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Feb 4, 2019)

tampoco tengo uno. pero tengo un multimetro
de verdad ignoro mucho de esto por lo que te pido seas absurdamente explicito en lo que debo hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

Medile la tensión DC debería estar en mínimo 3 V


----------



## Agustinw (Feb 4, 2019)

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> 3.8voltios
> 2125 mAh


Estás seguro que el mouse originalmente funcionaba con esa batería?


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Feb 4, 2019)

noooo. esa es la bateria de celular que le pondre. no se de cuanto es las pilas que deberia ponerle al mouse
son mouse de pilas triple A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

¿Cuantas triple A lleva ?


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Feb 4, 2019)

dos pilas triple A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2019)

Creo que la pila nueva mide 1,55V , así que andarías en 3,1 V , las de Litio recién cargadas llegan a 4,2 V . . .  si querés correr el riesgo y probar bajo tu exclusiva responsabilidad . . .


----------



## Andy Garcia (Mar 28, 2021)

subsoho dijo:


> Necesito algún circuito para utilizar una batería de litio (tipo móvil) para ponerlo en mi ratón inalámbrico, el objetivo evidente es no utilizar pilas.
> 
> ¿conocéis algún montaje parecido?
> 
> Gracias.


Puedes colocar este regulador que a mi me funcionó perfectamente. Él es de 5v en la entrada y 3.3v a la salida. Puedes colocar una bateria de celular y colocar ese regulador a la salida de ella, así no llegarán al mouse los 5v de la carga ni los 4.3v de la batería. Tendras solo 3.3v. Ese regulador fue retiarado de una webcam vieja o puedes encontrar otros equivalentes. El no se calienta ya que el consumo es mucho menor que lo que él soporta


----------

